# My artsy fartsies



## Methilde (Apr 22, 2008)

...well not literally ofcourse, more in a real art sense. I draw, sculpt, paint, do digital crap with pictures and fonts... basically all kinds of stuff. I do comissions for artists as well who record demo/albums. Currently working with Edge Of Anger to build their entire house style layout. 

(hope the pics aren't too large, otherwise kick my ass)







Demo cover for World Funeral






Sum drawingses...





fictional bass player 





my backyard... 





Some dude with a bad habit 

Check out my website for more


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)

not bad at all.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 22, 2008)

Very, very impressive, I might be contacting you soon when my band needs a logo and cover and the like


----------



## Naren (Apr 23, 2008)

Pretty dang cool, yo.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)

That's some nice work!


----------



## Methilde (Apr 23, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Very, very impressive, I might be contacting you soon when my band needs a logo and cover and the like



Please do, commissions are currently open and I'm flat broke


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh holy shit! MAKE WORK FOR ME!!! Pm me. I'm truly interested.  

I really like the first picture.

Edit: And I saw PM me for the sole purpose of my being very tired. Then I could get back to you in the morning! WOO! If I were too message you, it would make no sense.


----------



## darren (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Drew (Apr 23, 2008)

If that's your back yard, I'm moving to the Netherlands.  

that album cover is pretty badass.


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice!

You may get a PM from me soon asking about some band art.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! You do some really nice work


----------



## Methilde (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, all of you 

Do feel free to contact me if you want some graphics for whatever purpose. I quit me job so I actually have time


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2008)

I'm interested in what went into creating that World Funeral cover... very complicated stuff, from the looks of it.


----------



## Methilde (May 16, 2008)

Well just me and my big friend Photoshop CSIII havin a ball I guess 


Nah seriously  I made a composition from pictures that I've found and created an entire new image of a war aftermath. The band's music is about warfare and destruction so I had to do something with that. The logo was already created and I also merged it into the image. Added some barbed wire here and there and the demo title 

Hope this answers the question. I'm currently designing a website layout also with the same technique. I'll post it when it's done  This one will have colours! Whee!


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, you answered my question really well, actually. Send us the link when the site's done!

I do some website, and design work myself (well, try to) and I can really appreciate how well assembled your work is.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 16, 2008)

Cool shit. I dig art, too. Haven't been too active lately, but anyway...

Nice stuff. Although, I thought for a moment you were the gayest man (Hi Jeff! ) ever with some of those drawings.  Then I realized you were female. Whoops!


----------



## Methilde (May 18, 2008)

Hahaha, didn't my username, display picture and stuff say enough already?


----------



## MetalJordan (May 18, 2008)

i love the edge of anger one. you've definately got talent



The Dark Wolf said:


> Cool shit. I dig art, too. Haven't been too active lately, but anyway...
> 
> Nice stuff. Although, I thought for a moment you were the gayest man (Hi Jeff! ) ever with some of those drawings.  Then I realized you were female. Whoops!


seriously? how do u mistake her for a guy?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2008)

MetalJordan said:


> seriously? how do u mistake her for a guy?



By looking at the art first, before looking at the profile of the person who posted it maybe?

Ya think that could be it? Well, that's what I think, so that's what it is.


----------



## MetalJordan (May 22, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> By looking at the art first, before looking at the profile of the person who posted it maybe?
> 
> Ya think that could be it? Well, that's what I think, so that's what it is.


lol well that would be my first guess if i had done the same thing


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

I might have to request some artwork from you, your stuff is terrific. I'll let my bandmates see your stuff


----------



## Methilde (May 22, 2008)

Sure, bring it on


----------



## Trespass (May 27, 2008)

Methilde said:


> Well just me and my big friend Photoshop CSIII havin a ball I guess
> 
> 
> Nah seriously  I made a composition from pictures that I've found and created an entire new image of a war aftermath. The band's music is about warfare and destruction so I had to do something with that. The logo was already created and I also merged it into the image. Added some barbed wire here and there and the demo title
> ...




Oh yeah, that was a nice merge. Got to say, most of your stuff is decent (but my standards are Worth1000.com entries ) but that edge of anger one was nice from a design and technical standpoint, and was nice in practicality and readability. I could do some of your stuff, but your eye for design and your technicallity with CS3 is above mine, as is your experience (I wanted to do graphic design as a career path at one time).

Anyhow, I hope you don't take anything negative from my post (I know I used to get offended when people said they could pull off my stuff )


----------



## El Caco (May 27, 2008)

Really nice work, I love the album cover.


----------

